# Upland Choke



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a SBE2 and use a Patternmaster Extended choke for waterfowl, but I think that may be to tight for pheasants, especially early in the seaon. I have just been using the factory mod. choke for upland birds, but I'm wondering if there is a better aftermarket choke I could be using. Any suggestions? Do any of you guys use the Patternmaster short range "over decoy" tube for pheasants?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm interested in that answer too!


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I prefer 20 Gauge guns and I have 2, an O/U, and a SxS. I like Improved and Full chokes. Generally the first shot is withing 30 yards (or less), but the 2nd shot can have the bird out at 40 or more yards.

Also, I load #6's in the Improved and #5's or #4's in the full barrel.

If I were using a single barreled gun I would choke Modified or Improved Modified.

Anyway, that's what works for me on Upland Game.


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

You'll probably get a lot of disagreement, but I'm for wide open chokes -- skeet or cylinder, or maybe improved over skeet in an over/under.

In my experience, 90% of my pheasants are killed at 30 yards and under. A load of 5s or 6s out of a 12 gauge choked skeet has ample coverage, even at 40 yards, to bring down a bird. I don't buy the "clean miss" argument that some folks cling to, arguing that they'd rather shoot modified or full because "if they miss, they'd rather miss clean." I think modified and full choke give a false sense of hitting birds beyond reasonable ranges.

Whatever you choose as your choke, I think the load you shoot is at least as important. Use shells with hardened and buffered shot, and good shot cups. I'd much rather have a good load that patterns well, out of a skeet choke at 40 yards, then a busted load of sorry, deformed shot, out of a modified choke at 40 yards.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like improved cylinder for all my upland hunting.


----------



## meathunter1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I recently shot a sporting clays course with skeet and improved. It was pretty eye opening to see what that combo did. Granted pheasant hunting is a different game, but I'm going to reconsider the standard mod/full combo.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I still haven't figured out the need for one of these "special" chokes. Use an IC. You'll kill just as many birds.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I also just purchased an SBE II, everyone here has a lot of great points. I used to use IM or mod but I was shredding the birds with 5 shot.

One thing that you didn't mention is if you hunt with good dogs, or if it is early or late season, or what factor the wind is playing.

I have found that if a guy is with a good dog IC will be fine, if it is real windy so that your second shot is like a fifty yarder or so an IM might not be a bad idea, you just have to use trial and error or hopefully trial and success and see which works for you.


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

If you are hunting with an o/u using a more open choke for the first shot and a slightly tighter one to follow up with works great. and IC followed by a Modified is a good combination. Also, if you only shoot birds that are over a point then the choke won't matter much because your shots are closer in. Modified or Improved Mod are the best all around chokes for pheasant to me.


----------

